# Is it the rear shox or the frame? - Suspension rebound question.



## DYORD (Mar 11, 2021)

I noticed that when I drop the GT Force mtb from 1ft height, the rear wheel bounces a bit. It has Fox Float X CTD. Played around with the rebound setting, and it still the same whichever setting. Sag is at 30%.

Compared it to my SC Nomad V3, no matter how high I drop it, it just won't leave the ground. The nomad has Rochshox monarch+ RC3.

Any thoughts?


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

If the rebound adjust makes no difference then the shock is probably blown and needs a major service.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Dropping your bike from a foot up is not the way to judge your suspension, tire pressure maybe, but not suspension.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I make all rebound adjustments with my body weight as the standard


----------

